# 2002 1.8t passat front brake pad and rotor replacement help



## mener (Jan 26, 2010)

hi

ive got a 2002 1.8t passat station wagon that needs its front brake pads and rotors replaced
i did my back brakes last year and it was pretty easy. Except pushing the pistons back in the brake calipers was a pain. It took me about an hour to force them back enough so my new brake pads would fit around the rotor. Im going to attempt to do the front one myself as well and i was wondering if there is a trick to pushing the pistons back into the calipers or if the front pads are easier to replace than the back. Is there two different thicknesses of pads? If so how do i know which thickness i need? i found this video on youtube for an s4 front brake replacement
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg1wX5WsuJw
Is this similar to the passat?
Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Try taking the top of the fluid reservoir. This will allow the fluid to be pushed back into the reservoir. For the rear brakes you need to rotate the piston clockwise as you push it in. There are tools available for that. If you just force it straight in you can seriously damage the mechanism.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

The front calipers are the easy ones...they just push straight in. No need to rotate them. If you can't push them in by hand use a big C-clamp and slowly push them in that way. Pretty straight forward.


----------

